# obama fa il piacione e michelle s'incazza



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2013)

View attachment 7917Le migliaia di persone in lutto, all'interno del FNB Stadium di Johannesburg, hanno voluto riconoscere un giusto tributo a un 'gigante della storia'. Ma mentre per alcuni è stata l'occasione di riflettere sulla vita straordinaria di Nelson Mandela, alcuni leader mondiali hanno approfittato dell'occasione per scattare qualche 'selfie' con i loro colleghi - al punto da indispettire moltissimi utenti del web, che li hanno accusati di screditare la serietà della manifestazione.

Il presidente degli Stati Uniti Barack Obama, il primo ministro David Cameron e la leader danese Helle Thorning-Schmidt sorridono mentre si mettono in posa per una foto durante il funerale dell'ex presidente sudafricano.

Mentre il trio s'è messo in posa per il "selfie", Michelle Obama - seduta a fianco del marito - s'è mostrata poco divertita. Poco prima Obama aveva pagato un "tributo emotivo" definendo Nelson Mandela - durante la sua orazione funebre per il leader sudafricano - un 'gigante della storia'. Durante il discorso del presidente Usa, un terzo dei posti a sedere dello stadio è stato lasciato misteriosamente vuoto.
View attachment 7915View attachment 7916


----------

